# Einstellung vom Lowrance Mark-5X Pro für die Ostsse



## Blinkermaxe (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir mal einer Tipps geben wie ich mein Lowrance Mark- 5X Pro optimal einstelle für die Ostsee??
Bei der Beschreibung waren keine genaueren Einstellungsbeschreibungen dabei bzw. nicht genauer erklärt wozu die einzelnen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind und wie man die einstellt.
Wäre gut wenn mir einer weiter helfen könnte.

Gruss Blinkermaxe#c


----------

